# The Differences



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 7, 2009)

So I have always kind of wondered what the main differences are between classic and modern shetlands. I raise minis so I know absolutely nothing about the shetlands but have considered looking into getting one just for fun and maybe breeding later on. Pretty much I just want to know what I would be looking for and decide which type I like better. Also just general ways to tell which ones are better quality would be great too! Pictures of differences would be greatly appreciated too. Thanks in advance!

Also do both parents have to be ASPC registered in order to have a foal ASPC reg. And is this the only shetland registry of any importance?


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 7, 2009)

We will go in reverse.

Yes, I think the ASPC is the main Shetland Pony registry in the United States. I'm not aware of any other large registries for the breed.

Yes, you MUST have BOTH parents registered ASPC to produce an ASPC registerable foal. Unlike the miniatures you can NOT hardship. It is actually a blood breed. Also, your pony could technically go overheight (shetlands can be a maximum of 46" to show) and it will still keep its papers because it is purebred, although it cannot be of height to enter a show. It can still produce purebred offspring that are registerable.

The Classic Shetland is broken down in to two "types"... Foundation and Classic. The foundation is less extreme in build and movement. The Modern Shetland is broken down in to two "types"... Modern and Modern Pleasure. The Modern Pleasure is generally less extreme in build and movement. Most of the Miniature Horses you have or see descended from the Foundation Classic Shetland. The Foundation is the closest to the minis, some miniature horses are so refined now though that they really are closer to Classics.

The Modern Shetland has more "motion" than the Classic... they often break level at a working trot even without shoes. They generally have a higher neck set and a hotter temperament. They are sometimes stereotyped as having a "less pretty" head than the Classics. The Classics are noted for generally being the "prettier" of the two, because the Moderns are bred less for "pretty" and more for "movement" and will sacrifice a little bit of "pretty" in favor for motion. These are BROAD stereotypes, you will find Classics that move pretty extreme, Moderns with beautiful heads, and everything in between. How they are presented and trained often make a difference which division they are shown in.

There are some websites that illustrate the differences, and I am sure Shetland enthusiasts will pitch in with examples of their own.

I think you will enjoy the Shetland if you take the plunge!

Andrea


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks and I thought of another question too! How is the current market for shetlands is it about as crappy as the minis or better or worse? Just so I dont pay too much



.


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I'll start with the market. Yes, like every industry the shetlands are down as well. Your still going to pay more for the better, winning bloodlines, but the prices are down more than usual. If you look at the right farms and have a good eye, you can pick up some really nice ponies for great prices right now.

Here are a couple pics of some different movement differences between classic, modern and modern pleasure.





This would be an example of a classic country pleasure driver.





This would be a modern pleasure or maybe an "extreme" classic pleasure driver.





Again, this is a modern pleasure.





This is a modern. When he is driven we drive him as a harness pony.





This is a modern as well. When driven he makes a pretty good road pony.





And this is also a modern road pony. I hope these will help you out in what you would like to show and/or breed. I do have more examples of differences between classics, moderns, modern pleasures and foundation classics for halter if you'd like to see them, but let's see what others can come up with. If you click on the pictures, it will load up bigger to give you better views.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pictures. Thanks and will def. look at difference in halter horses too. Might help more for the difference in body type too. I might have to print all of this out so I have it for future use


----------



## ahrobertspony (Mar 9, 2009)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks for that link I just joined the forum now and it has some great information!!!
> Just out of curiousity though are there any appy shetlands?



From the rulebook...

Shetlands may be of any color, either solid or mixed, except appaloosa.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 9, 2009)

ahrobertspony said:


> Maple Hollow Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that link I just joined the forum now and it has some great information!!!
> ...


That is just simply depressing



O well I guess I will stick with pintos.


----------



## JWC sr. (Apr 6, 2009)

Melinda,

For many years we have had AMHA/AMHR mini's for years and Cindy has been very successful with them, but both of us have been intrigued with the Shetlands for years. I would suggest you get some, they are really neat animals and we dearly love the ones we have.





We chose the classics as our type Shetlands, because of the looks and overall uses for them. The moderns are beautiful, but with all the grandkids seem to be a little too hot for our uses.

The temperament of them is a lot more like a big horse and that works well for us as we actually come from a using horse background (IE cutting, rodeo and ranch work) back when Cindy and I were younger.





I would suggest the following:

1. go to some shows and observe the Shetlands in action. Visit with a few farms while you are there and see what you like.

2. When you are ready to buy find a mentor that can help you select and then train your new Shetland. We used Belinda Bagby of B & B Training in Arkansas to help us find the quality and type Shetland we were looking for. She did an excellent job for us and we have done very well with Raven (Sr. Mare) having been a national reserve champion and Majic (Jr Stallion) having been National champion already also. I am sure if you wanted her too, Belinda would be glad to assist you also.











You normally get what you pay for, but right now there are some real deals to be had in the market place.

Good Luck and let us know if we can help in your quest.


----------

